# Weight training to aid Muay Thai.



## Scanners107

I currently do Muay thai 3 times a week but i have started doing weights 3 times a week in the mornings to try and get stronger to help in thai, is there any workout program you can recommend.

My current training regeime:

Monday - Weights.
Tuesday - Thai boxing.
Wednesday - Weights.
Thursday - Thai boxing.
Friday - Weights.
Saturday - Thai Boxing.
Sunday - CV and aabs.

I do the same program Monday, Wednesday and Friday, Here is it.

All exericses are 2 sets of 15 reps.

Swiss ball chest press           
press ups (super set)

Lat pull down                       
Bent over row (Super set)

Dumbell bicep curl                 
upright row (super set)

Alternate shoulder press.        
Dumbell lateral raises (super set)

Barbell deadlift - bicep curl - shoulder press.       

Tricep extension                     
Close grip press ups (super set) to failure.

Leg press                              
Power jump lunges.

Swiss ball abs crunch  

wood chop.

reverse curl.
prone back extensions.

any advice on this would be greatly appreciated.

Many thanks.


----------



## Hal Carleton

I'm no expert, but I have been doing quite a bit of research on the subject in order to improve my own training regimen. So take this with a grain of salt, as it is not based on experience.

Weight training is not recommended for Muay Thai. The same way in boxing weight training is generally avoided while bag work, road work, and sparring are emphasized. 

If you are looking to build strength that is relevant to Muay thai you would be better off doing bag work work, body weight exercises(such as push ups, pull ups, sit ups, mountain climbers, etc..), and interval running. A great exercise for building leg strength for those thai kicks is hill sprints. Although an even better exercise for thai kicks is thai kicks.

Many people consider weight lifting to be terrible for Muay thai. Others say it's alright as long as you stop when you begin training for a fight.

Basically the idea is that weightlifting doesn't benefit stamina, and can even diminish stamina. It is also said that building excessive muscle mass slows you down considerably.

The arguments against weight lifting generally assumes large weight and few reps. I don't see any reason why weight training with light weights doing a large amount of reps would hurt. This would still build stamina and wouldn't build an excessive amount of muscle mass.

Personally, the way I see it, it doesn't matter if weight lifting is really that bad for you. There is much more beneficial, sport specific, training that you could be spending that time doing. Remember, your a fighter, not a body builder.

Hope that didn't sound preachy. I find it very interesting and relevant to what I'm currently doing.


----------



## Scanners107

I don't think your preaching at all its great your passionate about this sort of stuff.

I only do light weight when i do the reps its more for toning and muscle stamina, i might change the workout so i only doing plymetric exercises and explosive exercises which alot of strength and conditioning gyms to to increase power and stamina.


----------



## Scanners107

Well i have changed my programme to be more explosive, here it is:

Monday and friday.


*Exercise **Sets**Reps**Weight*Explosive bench215Press ups215Explosive squats215Explosive lunges.215Dead lifts  dumbbell curl  shoulder press.215Pull ups2FailureBicep pull down for clinch.215Tricep dips.2FailureMedicine ball press ups.215Leg raises2Failure


Each exercise will be supersetted with the one below it then 30 seconds rest.

On a wednesday i am going to try this MMA workout.


ExerciseRepsBent over row8Upright row8Reverse bicep curl8Military press8Stiffed leg deadlift8Lunges8Squat8Dead lift8


You do each exercise one after another with no rest until you complete all the way through, (very light weight). You complete this 3-5 times with 90 seconds rest inbetween.

Here is a video clip of this being done (taken from youtube)


----------



## AIKIKENJITSU

Scanners107 said:


> I currently do Muay thai 3 times a week but i have started doing weights 3 times a week in the mornings to try and get stronger to help in thai, is there any workout program you can recommend.
> 
> My current training regeime:
> 
> Monday - Weights.
> Tuesday - Thai boxing.
> Wednesday - Weights.
> Thursday - Thai boxing.
> Friday - Weights.
> Saturday - Thai Boxing.
> Sunday - CV and aabs.
> 
> I do the same program Monday, Wednesday and Friday, Here is it.
> 
> All exericses are 2 sets of 15 reps.
> 
> Swiss ball chest press
> press ups (super set)
> 
> Lat pull down
> Bent over row (Super set)
> 
> Dumbell bicep curl
> upright row (super set)
> 
> Alternate shoulder press.
> Dumbell lateral raises (super set)
> 
> Barbell deadlift - bicep curl - shoulder press.
> 
> Tricep extension
> Close grip press ups (super set) to failure.
> 
> Leg press
> Power jump lunges.
> 
> Swiss ball abs crunch
> 
> wood chop.
> 
> reverse curl.
> prone back extensions.
> 
> any advice on this would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Many thanks.


In my art, Kenpo, over many years I always concentrated on strong back muscles. Still work out arms and legs, but back muscles I have found, stays with you forever.
Sifu


----------

